# Ferrari of long island toys for tots cruise ( aventador pics inside!!!!!!)



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

so my wife and i attended the toys for tots cruise held by Ferrari of Long Island. it was open to exotics and other high end euros. my wife was driving her e90 bmw. they didnt want to let me cruise in my vw:thumbdown: so i took pics all day.
here are some "edited" pics from the day.










































































here are some others from toys for tots held by D2 forged wheels/ D2 autosport (my wife's job). also on LI NY.
this was open to exotics and mostly high end euros and japs



















































thanks for looking:wave:


----------



## windshieldreplacement (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't you think it was good that they dint allowed to do what you wanted otherwise how could you be able to get so good shots. Its absolutely amazing collection and the cars are so lovely so hard to decide on a single one fro all of above.


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:
THANKS:beer:


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Sweet awesomeness I want any of those cars....Makes it hard to have a definite favorite when there are so many options.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

Great shots! They are nice people @ Ferrari of L.I. :beer:


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

a4 said:


> Great shots! They are nice people @ Ferrari of L.I. :beer:


YEA, A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS THE RECEPTIONIST THERE.:thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice shots


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

bdubsmk4turbo said:


> YEA, A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF MINE IS THE RECEPTIONIST THERE.:thumbup:


yea, i think I know her, she helped me out the other day I was gonna buy one. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

wwtd said:


> yea, i think I know her, she helped me out the other day I was gonna buy one. :laugh::laugh:


SWEET:thumbup:


----------



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

wwtd said:


> yea, i think I know her, she helped me out the other day I was gonna buy one. :laugh::laugh:


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

shawnockey14 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


shawn:facepalm:
you dont need pics you know her.:laugh:


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

bdubsmk4turbo said:


> shawn:facepalm:
> you dont need pics you know her.:laugh:


any info pics of your wife's e90?


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

a4 said:


> any info pics of your wife's e90?


yea if you click my sig where it says wifes feature's you can see pics of the vossen wheels' feature shoot, and thed2life feature shoot aswell, the eem miltita one will not work unless your a member of that site..
shes got alot of work done to it. we got some things in store for it over this winter too


----------



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

bdubsmk4turbo said:


> shawn:facepalm:
> you dont need pics you know her.:laugh:


I ment pics of the Ferrari he bought lol


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

shawnockey14 said:


> I ment pics of the Ferrari he bought lol


I sorry


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

shawnockey14 said:


> I ment pics of the Ferrari he bought lol


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

:beer:NICE TESTOROSA TANK FTW
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

wwtd said:


>


I need one of those for when I'm sitting in NYC traffic. I can get to my meetings alot quicker. :thumbup:


----------



## bdubsmk4turbo (Aug 14, 2008)

Hell yea 
it would be great ohn the l.i.e. Also


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

Pshh VW's are supercars!!


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Money!


----------

